# phone call from Uber



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

I got a call from a random person claimed to be Bill from Uber. He asked me why I stopped logging on to Uber when I have all 5 star reviews and great feedback from customers. 

I told him, that to call me back when the rates in LA goes to 1.75 a mile and when Uber adds a tip option like lyft and stop telling the customers that tips are included. 

He was trying to explain me the logic of less is more. 

I informed him, not to give me the lesson of economics as I have an MBA from a reputed University. 

He said he will be in touch. 

I said don't be in touch or call me until the rates are increased. 

I wonder if new drivers with good ratings from customers are contacted by Uber.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

so more is less in what universe.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't get why they don't raise the prices up to a more normal level. It's not like customers will suddenly stop using Uber. This minimal increase would make their drivers a lot happier, and obviously add to their bottom line. Customers aren't going to say $1.20/mile I can do, but $1.50, no way, Jose!"

Seriously, people that use Uber should be forced to use a taxi for a week just to see how horrible it is. I think the pax get too spoiled with this service, sometimes. I think it would be the greatest idea to have all pax use taxis only for a week or two, just so they could better appreciate our services as drivers. I am not saying all pax aren't grateful, I do get my fair share of those who are thankful for my service, but you can just tell the ones that don't.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, please. Since Uber collects 20%, if they raise the rates, won't they be making extra money as well as the drivers?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, please. Since Uber collects 20%, if they raise the rates, won't they be making extra money as well as the drivers?


Exactly my point. They will make more, too.

My guess is that they're afraid people wont want to use Uber any longer if prices increase too much. They're probably also worried about a price hike scaring away potential first-time Uber users. And I get that, it makes sense. If, they were going to raise prices from $1.10 a mile to $3 or something drastic. I truly don't feel customers will use Uber any less if the prices were to increase in each region, by say, something small. Perhaps even .20c/mile more.

Have customers call a taxi and they will NEVER use a taxi, again. They will use Uber forever after that one time they have to wait 30-minutes when someone MIGHT show up, get taken through all these lounger routes in a dirty car, and getting charged double!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> Seriously, people that use Uber should be forced to use a taxi for a week just to see how horrible it is. I think the pax get too spoiled with this service, sometimes. I think it would be the greatest idea to have all pax use taxis only for a week or two, just so they could better appreciate our services as drivers. I am not saying all pax aren't grateful, I do get my fair share of those who are thankful for my service, but you can just tell the ones that don't.


i think this is a real part of the reason why we are seeing more shitty passengers,
most of new passengers coming on board have never used a taxicab,
i am now hearing many of the same complains when i drove taxicab,

i had a passenger a few nights a go that wanted to make a 7 - 10 minute stop to get something from a friends house, he asked what the per minute rate is,
i said .18 cents per minute, he said thats too much money,
the rate per minute when i drove taxi in the IE was .45 cents per minute.

and by talking to passengers, it's clear most don't even know what the per mile and per minute rate is..


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Exactly my point. They will make more, too.
> 
> My guess is that they're afraid people wont want to use Uber any longer if prices increase too much. They're probably also worried about a price hike scaring away potential first-time Uber users. And I get that, it makes sense. If, they were going to raise prices from $1.10 a mile to $3 or something drastic. I truly don't feel customers will use Uber any less if the prices were to increase in each region, by say, something small. Perhaps even .20c/mile more.
> 
> *Have customers call a taxi and they will NEVER use a taxi, again*. They will use Uber forever after that one time they have to wait 30-minutes when someone MIGHT show up, get taken through all these lounger routes in a dirty car, and getting charged double!


I think you forgot about Lyft. Uber and Lyft are competing against each other, so that's why there is a price war.


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, please. Since Uber collects 20%, if they raise the rates, won't they be making extra money as well as the drivers?


These morons at uber are looking for a volume. The lower the price more passengers will take it. Before Uber or any other ride sharing came into business, these short ride passengers going to a grocery store, or walking down the street either walked or they had a friend or family drop them off or waited for the bus. Now with the $ 4 minimum fare, they take uber instead. There are a lot of them now doing this. A short $ 4 ride is good for uber because, they collect the safe ride fees of $ 1 in less then 5 minutes, plus 20% so each short ride brings them $1.40 imagine hundreds of these short rides throughout the country? Volume of rides collecting those safe ride fees is what their business model is. Each dollar in few minutes adds up. They don't give a shit about a driver from how far a driver has to drive. I recall an incident, from two weeks ago a Lazy USC student ordered the ride, It took me literally 8 minutes to get to her. Before she got in the car she tells me oh I just want to go next block and I could have walked. I rolled down my window, and told her you are better of walking, that is good for your health and you will save $ 4 use it to have an extra Taco and cancelled the ride for other reasons. I did not hear from Uber about that incident. Now that I don't drive anymore, I still turn on the app only when there is a surge in downtown and If I get a non-surge price, I accept it and cancel it. I also cancel any rides that are 4.6 and under.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> I think you forgot about Lyft. Uber and Lyft are competing against each other, so that's why there is a price war.


I get this, but what about places don't have Lyft...And, I bet people wouldn't mind paying 20c more per mile if they got a ride in 5 minutes instead of 30. JM2CW


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> i think this is a real part of the reason why we are seeing more shitty passengers,
> most of new passengers coming on board have never used a taxicab,
> i am now hearing many of the same complains when i drove taxicab,
> 
> ...


You're joking? Someone said .18c/minute was too much? Obviously they didn't do the math.

5.5 minutes = $1 clearly that kid failed math


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> You're joking? Someone said .18c/minute was too much? Obviously they didn't do the math.
> 
> 5.5 minutes = $1 clearly that kid failed math


i wish i was joking, and it was 40 t0 50 year old man.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I get this, but what about places don't have Lyft...And, I bet people wouldn't mind paying 20c more per mile if they got a ride in 5 minutes instead of 30. JM2CW


I'm sure that places without Lyft, Uber rates are still good, most of them is at least 1.5/mile.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> These morons at uber are looking for a volume. The lower the price more passengers will take it. Before Uber or any other ride sharing came into business, these short ride passengers going to a grocery store, or walking down the street either walked or they had a friend or family drop them off or waited for the bus. Now with the $ 4 minimum fare, they take uber instead. There are a lot of them now doing this. A short $ 4 ride is good for uber because, they collect the safe ride fees of $ 1 in less then 5 minutes, plus 20% so each short ride brings them $1.40 imagine hundreds of these short rides throughout the country? Volume of rides collecting those safe ride fees is what their business model is. Each dollar in few minutes adds up. They don't give a shit about a driver from how far a driver has to drive. I recall an incident, from two weeks ago a Lazy USC student ordered the ride, It took me literally 8 minutes to get to her. Before she got in the car she tells me oh I just want to go next block and I could have walked. I rolled down my window, and told her you are better of walking, that is good for your health and you will save $ 4 use it to have an extra Taco and cancelled the ride for other reasons. I did not hear from Uber about that incident. Now that I don't drive anymore, I still turn on the app only when there is a surge in downtown and If I get a non-surge price, I accept it and cancel it. I also cancel any rides that are 4.6 and under.


And don't you just love it when there are 4 of them at the $ 4 ride?


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> And don't you just love it when there are 4 of them at the $ 4 ride?


I had 4 $ 4 rides in the past month. Two of them I cancelled. One was a Senior passenger so I made sure to assist him after he got off and the other one was in an area where Bus etc was not accessible. Other then that, all rides were decent. I usually do not accept any passengers less then 4.6 I have cancelled tons of 4 *'s accept cancel reason other.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

For the pax that wants you to wait, just say it's $5.00 per minute and that will need to be paid for in cash. lol


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> I'm sure that places without Lyft, Uber rates are still good, most of them is at least 1.5/mile.


WRONG! Houston has Uber only. Our rates are $1.10/mile, 15¢/minute.



eltakasaaiya said:


> logic of less is more.


 Uber wants to believe that lower rates equals more riders. There are only so many fares a driver can run in an hour. So lower rates do not equal more riders for the driver.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

eltakasaaiya said:


> I got a call from a random person claimed to be Bill from Uber. He asked me why I stopped logging on to Uber when I have all 5 star reviews and great feedback from customers.
> 
> I told him, that to call me back when the rates in LA goes to 1.75 a mile and when Uber adds a tip option like lyft and stop telling the customers that tips are included.
> 
> ...


You should have said, "Hey! Thanks for reaching out! Unfortunately, I don't offer telephone support; please write in to my support email address. Uber on!" and hang up the phone.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

I think the OP is full of BS. 

Everybody knows that there are no phones at Uber.  If he calls back again ask him for the 24hr CSR toll free # please.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> I'm sure that places without Lyft, Uber rates are still good, most of them is at least 1.5/mile.


Also untrue in CT, they stopped offering service a few months ago due to legal issues and Uber's response was to drop rates from $1.50 to $1.10 in August.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> I got a call from a random person claimed to be Bill from Uber. He asked me why I stopped logging on to Uber when I have all 5 star reviews and great feedback from customers.
> 
> I told him, that to call me back when the rates in LA goes to 1.75 a mile and when Uber adds a tip option like lyft and stop telling the customers that tips are included.
> 
> ...


Interesting. How many rides have you done?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Have customers call a taxi and they will NEVER use a taxi, again.
> 
> that one time they have to wait 30-minutes when someone MIGHT show up,
> 
> get taken through all these lounger routes in a dirty car, and getting charged double!


Tell that one to my Uber Taxi customers who used UberX once and never will use it, again.

That much does happen, at times. Uber's remedy is surge pricing. Enjoy those complaints from your UberX customers and the one-stars that they give you for it.

You have just described what happens when you get into an UberX during surge pricing.



eltakasaaiya said:


> Before Uber or any other ride sharing came into business, these short ride passengers going to a grocery store, or walking down the street either walked or they had a friend or family drop them off or waited for the bus.


The overwhelming majority of my UberX customers are people who never would have used a cab in the first place. If Uber has proved anything, it has proved that the market for ground transportation for hire is greater than anyone ever had believed. Many people never used it because they could not access it. Uber had brought it to them.



JMBF831 said:


> Someone said .18c/minute was too much?


Some people will complain about paying a driver anything to wait. Even though their time is worth something, that means that yours is worth nothing. One of the most frequent customer arguments in the cab business, over the years, has been waiting time.



UberNorthStar said:


> There are only so many fares a driver can run in an hour. So lower rates do not equal more riders for the driver.


Uber's Rocket Science may look good on paper, but, like many things, it does not play out empirically.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Renaldow said:


> I think the OP is full of BS.
> 
> Everybody knows that there are no phones at Uber.  If he calls back again ask him for the 24hr CSR toll free # please.


They used to do these robocalls about once a week....very annoying to say the least.


----------



## Kevin Loughin (Aug 10, 2015)

Here in Fort Wayne, it's $1.50 per mile, .20 per minute. I have riders universally tell me how it's so cheap to use Uber. They could actually charge more.

The day they drop rates here is the day I stop driving.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Kevin Loughin said:


> Here in Fort Wayne, it's $1.50 per mile, .20 per minute. I have riders universally tell me how it's so cheap to use Uber. They could actually charge more.
> 
> The day they drop rates here is the day I stop driving.


Exactly. I haven't had a single person say:

"Boy, I sure wish you were an antiquated system like a taxi company instead! These rates are just so high, I wish they would be lowered!"


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> I got a call from a random person claimed to be Bill from Uber. He asked me why I stopped logging on to Uber when I have all 5 star reviews and great feedback from customers.
> 
> I told him, that to call me back when the rates in LA goes to 1.75 a mile and when Uber adds a tip option like lyft and stop telling the customers that tips are included.
> 
> ...


I have a 4.94.. all I got was a email and canned response..


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I don't get why they don't raise the prices up to a more normal level. It's not like customers will suddenly stop using Uber. This minimal increase would make their drivers a lot happier, and obviously add to their bottom line. Customers aren't going to say $1.20/mile I can do, but $1.50, no way, Jose!"
> 
> Seriously, people that use Uber should be forced to use a taxi for a week just to see how horrible it is. I think the pax get too spoiled with this service, sometimes. I think it would be the greatest idea to have all pax use taxis only for a week or two, just so they could better appreciate our services as drivers. I am not saying all pax aren't grateful, I do get my fair share of those who are thankful for my service, but you can just tell the ones that don't.


Goober already fixed their problem of a lower cut. They raised their cut.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Its about being cheaper than owning your own car!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Goober already fixed their problem of a lower cut. They raised their cut.


Yes, but there will be a breaking point. I imagine it is very close. They are losing a lot of good drivers because of this, and only getting less skilled drivers to come on board. After the new fleet of drivers try out Uber for 2-3 months they will quit and Uber will have made a mistake. IMO


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Its about being cheaper than owning your own car!


Considering the average car payment is 300 and insurance is 50-100...

They could raise rates and still be cheaper.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Yes, but there will be a breaking point. I imagine it is very close. They are losing a lot of good drivers because of this, and only getting less skilled drivers to come on board. After the new fleet of drivers try out Uber for 2-3 months they will quit and Uber will have made a mistake. IMO


There is almost a never ending supply of newbs..

I have watched the same thing happen in my other industry where at least I have control of my pricing... The supply of idiots working for peanuts is never ending.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> I got a call from a random person claimed to be Bill from Uber. He asked me why I stopped logging on to Uber when I have all 5 star reviews and great feedback from customers.
> 
> I told him, that to call me back when the rates in LA goes to 1.75 a mile and when Uber adds a tip option like lyft and stop telling the customers that tips are included.
> 
> ...


I was contacted via email. My response was the same as yours. I stopped pimpin my car out sometime in May. Haven't regretted it AT ALL.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I got the "hey you haven't done the city inspection yet" emal.. I replied "20 years as an ASE master tech. I don't pay people to inspect my car. Since it's one city that requires this I simply won't operate in that city"..

They fired back canned message 2a. (we take your feedback seriously blah blah blah)


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, please. Since Uber collects 20%, if they raise the rates, won't they be making extra money as well as the drivers?


My personal belief is that Uber wants to be ubiquitous. They are into intellectual property, they are actively developing new technologies to patent and license. Uber does not make money, they lose money, they are touted as a five year old startup. My personal belief is they want their app on as many phones as possible. That is a real luxury for them. Look up the articles concerning "God's View". They track your habits and proclivities when possible. They want to be ubiquitous first and foremost, they are developing all sorts of technologies which will be licensed to other people for profit and those people will try to figure out how to service your needs (and those of your pax too) with their technologies as part of the package.

Look at travis' pattern as a venture capitalist, look at how venture capitalism works. Uber fits the mold perfectly. What is going on at Google with respect to employee relations is worth keeping close eye on. In some people's minds, Google is a 21 year old startup........ They haven't turned a profit.

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/05/18/tomorrows-advance-man


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a theory about this, Uber is still losing money but they are doing that to both gain market and mind share. They are strangling Lyft but remember they are also competing with Taxi's. There are still plenty of taxi's around so their work isn't done. There are still plenty of people who haven't downloaded the app. Uber will continue to spread like wildfire as long as it's dirt cheap. Once they strangle the cab companies they are in a better position to exert their monopoly powers in both directions. Raise fares and increase the cut. That will make their earnings explode when they are ready to IPO. They believe they can continue to recruit drivers and perhaps they can. So they are buying market share right now, using your car and some venture capital to do so. Once they have 30 or 40% of America using them, they will be well positioned to pump and dump the stock.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have a theory about this, Uber is still losing money but they are doing that to both gain market and mind share. They are strangling Lyft but remember they are also competing with Taxi's. There are still plenty of taxi's around so their work isn't done. There are still plenty of people who haven't downloaded the app. Uber will continue to spread like wildfire as long as it's dirt cheap. Once they strangle the cab companies they are in a better position to exert their monopoly powers in both directions. Raise fares and increase the cut. That will make their earnings explode when they are ready to IPO. They believe they can continue to recruit drivers and perhaps they can. So they are buying market share right now, using your car and some venture capital to do so. Once they have 30 or 40% of America using them, they will be well positioned to pump and dump the stock.


The mind share part is what matters most. Their hold on the market is tenuous despite their current dominance. ANyone of number of things could happen. Rates are low to compete, beat and render obsolete - everyone who isn't them..... That includes the ability of their own partners to develop autonomy. They do not want to enable their drivers to be independent and autonomous. They can not have it.

I don't know if Uber is a Ponzi scheme by exact definition, it is some kind of a scheme that is for certain. Look at it from that perspective. Forget about Uber, what is Travis' history?


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Interesting. How many rides have you done?


73 trips in a month on my terms rest all rides were cancelled by me. I pick and choose whom I give a ride. I have also cancelled ride upon arrival if I felt the PAX was an ass.

5.0★

*Driver rating *

Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Why do drivers hate on the workers? Its their job, they have no choice in the matter. Plus calls are recorded.
.. I just got hired at a partner support center. Job is pretty much bugging drivers and what not. And I've been a driver a few months. I get driver frustration but it's no reason to be an a-hole


----------



## Desperado (Aug 25, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> I got a call from a random person claimed to be Bill from Uber. He asked me why I stopped logging on to Uber when I have all 5 star reviews and great feedback from customers.
> 
> I told him, that to call me back when the rates in LA goes to 1.75 a mile and when Uber adds a tip option like lyft and stop telling the customers that tips are included.
> 
> ...


No doubt he was very impressed with your Masters from the *REPUTED* university. OMG>..LOL>>>LOL


----------



## Desperado (Aug 25, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Why do drivers hate on the workers? Its their job, they have no choice in the matter. Plus calls are recorded.
> .. I just got hired at a partner support center. Job is pretty much bugging drivers and what not. And I've been a driver a few months. I get driver frustration but it's no reason to be an a-hole


You are the representative of a company who mistreats its drivers. What do you expect someone to do. If you don't want a negative experience, give them the CEO's private number. It is correct and moral and just and proper that the drivers lash out to the only person they can talk to


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Why do drivers hate on the workers? Its their job, they have no choice in the matter. Plus calls are recorded.
> .. I just got hired at a partner support center. Job is pretty much bugging drivers and what not. And I've been a driver a few months. I get driver frustration but it's no reason to be an a-hole


as I tell drivers.. Quit as soon as you find a replacement. I try to be nice to everyone. You as a support person have no control over rates. But understand, rates are so low Uber has become cheaper than a city bus for groups of 3 or more in my market on a 3 mile trip. That is insane. People get out of shape and tend to vent at anyone who is part of the problem.

As a support person for Uber.. many see you as part of said problem.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I think it's very possible that when the venture capital rug gets pulled out from Uber and it is actually forced to run itself like a real business, rates could well go up. Of course they could just keep trying to churn through every potential driver, hoping to naturally select a class of drivers who don't care what they make or how they're treated. 30% uber-take of $1.00/mi is just as good to Uber as 15% of $2.00/mi. So if they can staff the cars with an endless stream of fresh naive faces, especially lonely desperate people who would do it for free, they would be able to maintain the current rates. It's a myth that reputation alone will destroy a company. PR/reputation is just a component of people's willingness to use the service, and it's just another line-item in the accounting.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> Why do drivers hate on the workers? Its their job, they have no choice in the matter. Plus calls are recorded.
> .. I just got hired at a partner support center. Job is pretty much bugging drivers and what not. And I've been a driver a few months. I get driver frustration but it's no reason to be an a-hole


I don't believe people should ever be a-holes, but as far as reasons to be one go, being a driver-partner and having to deal with Uber CSR's nonsense is a pretty good one. Uber positions you carefully between itself and the disgruntled driver. That's why you are paid a check. To absorb or deflect the inevitable anger, frustration, and feelings of betrayal and manipulation. If it's giving you the sads or affecting you, you'll probably have to find a different job. Or do what most long-term wage slaves do, and cultivate a bitterness and dead affect at work. Which you'll inevitably bring home with you.


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I don't get why they don't raise the prices up to a more normal level. It's not like customers will suddenly stop using Uber. This minimal increase would make their drivers a lot happier, and obviously add to their bottom line. Customers aren't going to say $1.20/mile I can do, but $1.50, no way, Jose!"
> 
> Seriously, people that use Uber should be forced to use a taxi for a week just to see how horrible it is. I think the pax get too spoiled with this service, sometimes. I think it would be the greatest idea to have all pax use taxis only for a week or two, just so they could better appreciate our services as drivers. I am not saying all pax aren't grateful, I do get my fair share of those who are thankful for my service, but you can just tell the ones that don't.


This... Pax seem to forget that people working Uber are usually normal people doing it on the side. I'm not a professional cab driver or some guy making a killing taking drunks home and listening to dudes talk about how they didn't get the girl they wanted to that night. They expect you to cater to everything when in reality you're nothing more then someone who's agreed to take them from point a to point b... That simple, drop you off in a safe and professional matter. Don't treat me like shit because you think you're higher in life then I am...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Kevin Loughin said:


> Here in Fort Wayne, it's $1.50 per mile, .20 per minute. I have riders universally tell me how it's so cheap to use Uber. They could actually charge more.
> 
> The day they drop rates here is the day I stop driving.


Are there any customers there? I'm in Chi @ $.90/.18 mi. And I see all the NW IN guys coming into the city to drive. Would we all be better off heading over to Ft. Wayne for the weekend? Does it surge there?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> I got a call from a random person claimed to be Bill from Uber. He asked me why I stopped logging on to Uber when I have all 5 star reviews and great feedback from customers.
> 
> I told him, that to call me back when the rates in LA goes to 1.75 a mile and when Uber adds a tip option like lyft and stop telling the customers that tips are included.
> 
> ...


Have you considered applying for the position of CFO for GUber. We believe it is still open since the previous one apparently resigned a few months ago.


----------



## Kevin Loughin (Aug 10, 2015)

I wouldn't drive all the way to chigaco just to putter around for those low rates! 
It's slow here, too many drivers, not enough riders. Last friday night, there were over 30 drivers around the city and I had only one ride in two hours.
Uber's not competing by dropping the fares that low in big cities, they're just going to lose the better quality drivers and end up with the mcdonalds employee types I fear.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Kevin Loughin said:


> I wouldn't drive all the way to chigaco just to putter around for those low rates!


Holy heck no! And I wasn't suggesting one should. More the opposite...if there is good fishin there. And also wondering why all the NWI dudes drive 60+ miles into downtown Chicago if Ft. Wayne might be a more viable option for them.



Kevin Loughin said:


> It's slow here, too many drivers, not enough riders. Last friday night, there were over 30 drivers around the city and I had only one ride in two hours.


Here we have 30 drivers per neighborhood, lol. Pings are a little more active though, maybe 2-3 hr on a busy night.



Kevin Loughin said:


> Uber's not competing by dropping the fares that low in big cities, they're just going to lose the better quality drivers and end up with the mcdonalds employee types I fear.


Sadly this has already transpired. Everyday I get a Pin that says something like, "Wow, you actually speak English". Lol.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> These morons at uber are looking for a volume. The lower the price more passengers will take it. Before Uber or any other ride sharing came into business, these short ride passengers going to a grocery store, or walking down the street either walked or they had a friend or family drop them off or waited for the bus. Now with the $ 4 minimum fare, they take uber instead. There are a lot of them now doing this. A short $ 4 ride is good for uber because, they collect the safe ride fees of $ 1 in less then 5 minutes, plus 20% so each short ride brings them $1.40 imagine hundreds of these short rides throughout the country? Volume of rides collecting those safe ride fees is what their business model is. Each dollar in few minutes adds up. They don't give a shit about a driver from how far a driver has to drive. I recall an incident, from two weeks ago a Lazy USC student ordered the ride, It took me literally 8 minutes to get to her. Before she got in the car she tells me oh I just want to go next block and I could have walked. I rolled down my window, and told her you are better of walking, that is good for your health and you will save $ 4 use it to have an extra Taco and cancelled the ride for other reasons. I did not hear from Uber about that incident. Now that I don't drive anymore, I still turn on the app only when there is a surge in downtown and If I get a non-surge price, I accept it and cancel it. I also cancel any rides that are 4.6 and under.


Love it love it accept ur thinking process I don't mess with 4.6 rating either and I thing USC has made an agreement that if they going less then 5 miles they can use some special service stay away from USC drivers let new drivers take those pings get some exp under there belt


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I don't believe people should ever be a-holes, but as far as reasons to be one go, being a driver-partner and having to deal with Uber CSR's nonsense is a pretty good one. Uber positions you carefully between itself and the disgruntled driver. That's why you are paid a check. To absorb or deflect the inevitable anger, frustration, and feelings of betrayal and manipulation. If it's giving you the sads or affecting you, you'll probably have to find a different job. Or do what most long-term wage slaves do, and cultivate a bitterness and dead affect at work. Which you'll inevitably bring home with you.


Nope. I'm not affected at all. I feel bad for others who get yelled by moronic drivers. Many people have to work. Be it for themselves or their families and can't afford to quit just because drivers can't keep their shit together. Keep in mind , rates are out of reps control but plenty of other things aren't and the best is done to work with what is available. I'm a driver too and all these people playing victim is ridiculous. Its a business, they make money for themselves, its not the only business that does this.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

pasadenauber said:


> so more is less in what universe.


^^^
In the mirrored universe where everything is identical but reversed. 
You gotta listen more to Coasttocoastam on the radio.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i wish i was joking, and it was 40 t0 50 year old man.


^^^
Obviously a very challenged 40 to 50 year old man....


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Obviously a very challenged 40 to 50 year old man....


From my taxi experience I understand that Some passengers think, that are waiting time is not worth anything, that waiting at a railroad crossing or waiting for food at taco bell or jack-in-the-box, is like a mini break to us and we should be thankful we can stop working for a few minutes.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> These morons at uber are looking for a volume. The lower the price more passengers will take it. Before Uber or any other ride sharing came into business, these short ride passengers going to a grocery store, or walking down the street either walked or they had a friend or family drop them off or waited for the bus. Now with the $ 4 minimum fare, they take uber instead. There are a lot of them now doing this. A short $ 4 ride is good for uber because, they collect the safe ride fees of $ 1 in less then 5 minutes, plus 20% so each short ride brings them $1.40 imagine hundreds of these short rides throughout the country? Volume of rides collecting those safe ride fees is what their business model is. Each dollar in few minutes adds up. They don't give a shit about a driver from how far a driver has to drive. I recall an incident, from two weeks ago a Lazy USC student ordered the ride, It took me literally 8 minutes to get to her. Before she got in the car she tells me oh I just want to go next block and I could have walked. I rolled down my window, and told her you are better of walking, that is good for your health and you will save $ 4 use it to have an extra Taco and cancelled the ride for other reasons. I did not hear from Uber about that incident. Now that I don't drive anymore, I still turn on the app only when there is a surge in downtown and If I get a non-surge price, I accept it and cancel it. I also cancel any rides that are 4.6 and under.


Your post made me laugh because it made me remembered a complaint a PAX had with uber and grocery store pick ups.

I'll respond to her:

"Nobody wants your 2.90 dollar fare Lisa! Also I am not going to get out of my car and load groceries, then unload them to your house for $2.90."

I picked up a few people at grocery stores just because they were a 5 star. Wanted to see what the hub-bub was all about. Got tipped 5 bucks each time. I will only do grocery store pick up if im tipped.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, please. Since Uber collects 20%, if they raise the rates, won't they be making extra money as well as the drivers?


You're assuming that Uber is concerned about making money.
That's not how it works in the world of VC financed tech.
All that matters is GROWTH... USER GROWTH.
No different than handing out crack to Jr High kids.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, please. Since Uber collects 20%, if they raise the rates, won't they be making extra money as well as the drivers?


Yes, but look at the reverse when they drop rates. You lose a ton, they lose next to nothing. For example, if a fare is $10 less, $8 comes out of your pocket, $2 comes out theirs. So, Yes LESS IS MORE BUT ONLY FOR THEM !!


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Uber has the data behind pricing and rates. It's quite clear that cheaper rates DO make a difference, otherwise they won't be doing it. They take 20/25% of the fare! Bigger fares = more money.

However, Uber doesn't pay the per mile expenses of gas and maintenance. A 20% cut in rates is a 20% cut to per-ride profit for Uber, but it is more like a 35% cut to per-ride profit for the driver.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

It makes a positive difference for them, not the driver. Where I live (NJ Shore), they did a 30% rate cut at the beginning of the summer which thy didn't need to do. Riders here would have paid the old rate anyway.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> It makes a positive difference for them, not the driver. Where I live (NJ Shore), they did a 30% rate cut at the beginning of the summer which thy didn't need to do. Riders here would have paid the old rate anyway.


I personally certainly used Uber a lot more after rate cuts, and a bit less after rates rose again.


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

LA pax are cheap, so when Uber lowers prices, it draws in more pax, which draws in more $1SRF. So less is definitely more, but only for Uber, not for the driver. Idk the stats (i don't think anyone knows Uber stats) but I'd bet that about 70% of Uber rides are fairly short. So raising rates wouldn't really give Uber more money if all the rides taken are short, specially if they lose a lot of customers. They'll get more money by lowering prices, getting more people to use their platform, and collecting their SRF.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

glados said:


> Uber has the data behind pricing and rates. It's quite clear that cheaper rates DO make a difference, otherwise they won't be doing it. They take 20/25% of the fare! Bigger fares = more money.


You're right - but you're also missing one very important financial piece of the Uber income puzzle: The SRF.
The more rides a driver does per hour, the more $1 SRFs are collected by the company.
Uber currently provides more than 1 million rides per day: 
That's upwards of* a HALF BILLION $ a year just in SRFs. *

Any small percentage uptick in the number of rides benefits Uber (and Lyft) significantly.
It is in Uber's interest to generate MORE RIDES PER HOUR, per driver.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Also the most recent rate cut in Boston came with a commission increase for new drivers from 20% to 25%. Considering how fast turnover is for them, that is a big deal.


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Exactly my point. They will make more, too.
> 
> My guess is that they're afraid people wont want to use Uber any longer if prices increase too much. They're probably also worried about a price hike scaring away potential first-time Uber users. And I get that, it makes sense. If, they were going to raise prices from $1.10 a mile to $3 or something drastic. I truly don't feel customers will use Uber any less if the prices were to increase in each region, by say, something small. Perhaps even .20c/mile more.
> 
> Have customers call a taxi and they will NEVER use a taxi, again. They will use Uber forever after that one time they have to wait 30-minutes when someone MIGHT show up, get taken through all these lounger routes in a dirty car, and getting charged double!


gentlemen and ladies, it ain't about actual dollars at this point from a VC perspective; market share market share market share is what Wall Street wants to see to punt this load of dung to the pension plans. and if the cost of that increased market share is borne by the great unwashed mass o drivers, so much the better.....


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> gentlemen and ladies, it ain't about actual dollars at this point from a VC perspective; market share market share market share is what Wall Street wants to see to punt this load of dung to the pension plans. and if the cost of that increased market share is borne by the great unwashed mass o drivers, so much the better.....


I actually think this is just a holding action until they can deploy autonomous fleets. Then IPO the whole shebang on top of the hype of a "world wide autonomous transit service network". For now they are happy to break even and gather the meta data.
JM2C


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have a theory about this, Uber is still losing money but they are doing that to both gain market and mind share. They are strangling Lyft but remember they are also competing with Taxi's. There are still plenty of taxi's around so their work isn't done. There are still plenty of people who haven't downloaded the app. Uber will continue to spread like wildfire as long as it's dirt cheap. Once they strangle the cab companies they are in a better position to exert their monopoly powers in both directions. Raise fares and increase the cut. That will make their earnings explode when they are ready to IPO. They believe they can continue to recruit drivers and perhaps they can. So they are buying market share right now, using your car and some venture capital to do so. Once they have 30 or 40% of America using them, they will be well positioned to pump and dump the stock.


BINGO!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> I think you forgot about Lyft. Uber and Lyft are competing against each other, so that's why there is a price war.


Lyft is not in CT and Uber is still lowering rates here


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Uber has the data to back up the rate drops. Lower rates increase the number of riders, which results in less wait time and more fares.

In many markets, Uber has re-raised the rate if it noticed that the price elasticity for that market was not according to its modelling. Uber makes 20% or 25% of every fare -- Uber makes more money with larger fares!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

glados said:


> Uber has the data to back up the rate drops. Lower rates increase the number of riders, which results in less wait time and more fares.
> 
> In many markets, Uber has re-raised the rate if it noticed that the price elasticity for that market was not according to its modelling. Uber makes 20% or 25% of every fare -- Uber makes more money with larger fares!


Wrong, Wrong Wrong. You sound like you work for Uber. I don't know of any market that Uber has re-raised the rates back up to prior levels. Perhaps you can let us know those markets.

The driver wait times have NOT gotten shorter. In fact they have gotten longer because there are less rides.

The rides have gotten shorter because people that used to walk a block or two are calling Uber for a $4 ride.

The pings are coming from further away because we have lost a lot of good drivers because they were going broke on $4 rides.

There is NO increase is the number of riders except on Uber X (which the drivers subsidize the rider cost and do not make money). Mostly the newbies drive UberX because they don't realize they are losing money. Experienced drivers do not usually drive UberX.

The number of Uber XL rides has decreased per driver.

The number of Uber Select rides has decreased per driver.

The number of Uber SUV rides has decreased per driver.

The number of rides have decreased for all but the Uber X drivers.

And on top of all of that, the size of Uber paychecks has decreased for ALL drivers when compared on a year to year basis.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

I only follow AU cities but Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane has had rate rises a couple of months ago. 

Contractionary to your claims, Uber driver numbers have only increased including in markets with rate adjustments. 

If the gross receipts decreased after rate cuts, why would uber cut rates? They make a % of your fare.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> WRONG! Houston has Uber only. Our rates are $1.10/mile, 15¢/minute.
> 
> Uber wants to believe that lower rates equals more riders. There are only so many fares a driver can run in an hour. So lower rates do not equal more riders for the driver.


Yes but so long as the number of drivers is unlimited it's more riders for uber.

There was a real estate show I watched once where one guy was showing an apartment and said his profit after all expenses for the apartment was $100. He said if he did all the managing that cod go up but he didn't have to work at all for that money. A comment was made that that didn't seem like a whole lot of profit for an apartment even if it was free and clear with no work from him. He couldn't live on that. He replied "No, not on this one apartment alone, but I have 5000 of them."

As long as adding drivers doesn't cost uber much they don't care how much each one makes as long as their volume increases.


----------



## ubercurious (Dec 24, 2014)

glados said:


> I only follow AU cities but Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane has had rate rises a couple of months ago.
> 
> Contractionary to your claims, Uber driver numbers have only increased including in markets with rate adjustments.
> 
> If the gross receipts decreased after rate cuts, why would uber cut rates? They make a % of your fare.


A) this increase was.only in response to.Australian Tax.Office applying a 10% Goods and.service Tax.

It was NOT for benefit of drivers and didnt cover the increased cost of compliance.

B) Why would they cut ? Simple - they get 20% of every fare so reduce faRes, increase volume of rides, increase overall reveńue = increase $ to Uber.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

ubercurious said:


> A) this increase was.only in response to.Australian Tax.Office applying a 10% Goods and.service Tax.


Uber is appealing the GST decision to the Australian High Court.



ubercurious said:


> B) Why would they cut ? Simple - they get 20% of every fare so reduce faRes, increase volume of rides, increase overall reveńue = increase $ to Uber.


That proves my point. You get 80% of every fare, so:

reduce fares, increase volume of rides, increase overall revenue = *increase $ to drivers*.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

The dude who wrote this thread has balls enough to tell it like it is. Your only other alternative is to to accept surge at a minimum of 1.7. I like the fact that Uber hired an outside company to do the survey because they never I mean never tell the whole truth and the caller said he was from Uber. You must have been doing a super fantastic job for them to keep you with a solid 5. I bet you don't eat or smoke in your car and it is fairly new.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

glados said:


> Uber is appealing the GST decision to the Australian High Court.
> 
> That proves my point. You get 80% of every fare, so:
> 
> reduce fares, increase volume of rides, increase overall revenue = *increase $ to drivers*.


The reason the fares will continue to get lower is that by limiting our income most have to drive more. If they paid us more per mile most would work less


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

glados said:


> If the gross receipts decreased after rate cuts, why would uber cut rates? They make a % of your fare.


You are not listening - or doing the math.
Uber makes MORE $ when drivers do MORE rides per hour...
which can only be done with shorter fares...
which are generated by lower rates
(ie: getting people who would otherwise walk/bike/bus/hitchhike to use Uber instead)

On a $4 min X fare, Uber reaps 40% of the fare
($1 SRF + 20%)

On a $15 X fare, Uber reaps 'only' 25.3%.
($1 SRF + 20%)​
*The more min fare *(or close to min fare)* rides Uber generates, 
the higher their overall percentage of total fares is.*


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Uber's $1 safe rides fee is not $1 in profit as they must pay insurance and other overhead costs *per-ride*. The Safe Rides Fee is only charged in markets where James River commercial insurance is offered, and it is not present in many of Uber's biggest markets.

You're correct that in the US Uber receives a higher % of the ride in total fees, but that's because they have fixed per-ride costs.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

glados said:


> Uber's $1 safe rides fee is not $1 in profit as they must pay insurance and other overhead costs *per-ride*. The Safe Rides Fee is only charged in markets where James River commercial insurance is offered, and it is not present in many of Uber's biggest markets.


Please tell me in which markets in the US that Uber does not charge the rider a SRF fee.


> You're correct that in the US Uber receives a higher % of the ride in total fees...


Yes, I know. 


> ...but that's because they have fixed per-ride costs.


uh, yeah... that's the point.
As YOU stated - Uber puts the incentive where THEY make the most money:
More trips per hour per driver, driven by lower fares, which drives more short trips
(and results in lower earnings for each individual driver while increasing the total of overall fares).


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Please tell me in which markets in the US that Uber does not charge the rider a SRF fee.


All rides in the US are covered by the James River commercial insurance policy. Overseas markets like Australia, the UK, and many other countries do not have the SRF.


----------



## ubercurious (Dec 24, 2014)

glados said:


> Uber is appealing the GST decision to the Australian High Court.
> That proves my point. You get 80% of every fare, so:
> 
> reduce fares, increase volume of rides, increase overall revenue = *increase $ to drivers*.


OK - fess up glados are you

1) a wannabee Uber Fan Boi looking for a way to spice up your resume for the Uber Minion Intern role because you are straight out of school....
Or

2) you have been given this as a project to prove your uber-worthiness to your Uber-overlords who have notice that less drivers are falling for their uber-bullshit spin and they thought planting you in this forum would make a difference. ......?

Or
3) you live inside a bubble, believe that the Tooth Fairy gives you $2 per tooth, that all politicians tell the truth all the time. ..., and Uber is just a big cuddly bunny of a company that exists to make the world better through total uberization ....

So which is it ?????


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Can we select more than one response? If only one I'm leaning toward tooth fairy.


----------



## Mycarhatesme (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got a call from Uber Customer support! I was really surprised. I had emailed support with an issue for not getting payed my double incentive promo. The CSR just wanted to clear things up and sounded nice and credited my account. I asked if that was something new, that they would call and reach out. He said it is a rather new thing and they don't have a direct number to call but they will in the future. What next? A rate increase?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

glados said:


> Uber has the data to back up the rate drops. Lower rates increase the number of riders, which results in less wait time and more fares.
> 
> In many markets, Uber has re-raised the rate if it noticed that the price elasticity for that market was not according to its modelling. Uber makes 20% or 25% of every fare -- Uber makes more money with larger fares!


Uber has more data but you're just guessing as to their reason fares are so low. Why are they 100% higher in NY than LA.
How can lowering the price affect # of riders when not 1 rider knows what we charge. Half the drivers don't know what we charge


----------



## weidyli (Nov 23, 2014)

I have 4.84

I haven't drove for uber for 2 months because of the rate cut and more driver with less ping. 

I received an email few days ago asking why I drive no more and I simply reply "couldn't make profit"


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

weidyli said:


> I have 4.84
> 
> I haven't drove for uber for 2 months because of the rate cut and more driver with less ping.
> 
> I received an email few days ago asking why I drive no more and I simply reply "couldn't make profit"


But what about all of those "earnings" they were depositing in your bank account? Lol.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Uber has more data but you're just guessing as to their reason fares are so low. Why are they 100% higher in NY than LA.
> How can lowering the price affect # of riders when not 1 rider knows what we charge. Half the drivers don't know what we charge


Riders are notified of the lower price through the app, as well as through social media channels.

The cost of living is higher in NY and there is the addition of a 10.39% Hired Vehicle tax on UberX in NY.



weidyli said:


> I have 4.84
> 
> I haven't drove for uber for 2 months because of the rate cut and more driver with less ping.
> 
> I received an email few days ago asking why I drive no more and I simply reply "couldn't make profit"


Since Uber has contacted you, it means there's additional demand for drivers in your city. I would give driving another try -- you should have more pings and less downtime!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Glados you are wrong Doesn't cost more to live in NY than San Francisco and the cost to use UberX is not based on the cost of living. Riders don't know what we charge even though they are notified and Uber doesn't advertise to get new riders or advertise how much lower their prices are than taking a cab The price of an Uber is different in the following cities starting from the lowest .85 per mile Sac, San Jose, San Diego, San Francisco, Seattle, San Luis Obispo where it costs nearly $1 more per mile than Seattle
maybe you should post about something you know about


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I have seen the email and the app notification with a fare reduction (CT). But they usually use generic wording such as "Uber is even more affordable after cutting rates 20%!" They don't usually list the fare breakdown in promo material. Riders need to go to their city's Uber page and click on the service (X, XL, SUV, Select...) to see the fare breakdown. In app you have to tap the button for each service individually, then tap the Minimum Fare to see the breakdown. Lyft is a little easier as you just tap the button on the slider for the service you want and it pops right up.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> I have seen the email and the app notification with a fare reduction (CT). But they usually use generic wording such as "Uber is even more affordable after cutting rates 20%!" They don't usually list the fare breakdown in promo material. Riders need to go to their city's Uber page and click on the service (X, XL, SUV, Select...) to see the fare breakdown. In app you have to tap the button for each service individually, then tap the Minimum Fare to see the breakdown. Lyft is a little easier as you just tap the button on the slider for the service you want and it pops right up.


Yes you can find it if you want to dig for it and do the math....even more difficult than reading the fine print I call the price reductions " a secret sale ". My guess from a companies point of view with a large group of want a be driver's waiting the lower the price the more current drivers have to drive to make their nut. If the flood of apps remain consistent and/or existing drivers continue to drive you have made a wise decision. Even if you don't increase ridership you have made it more difficult for competitors. If this is your plan it would make sense not to advertise to the public who doesn't care what we charge and in the future would be more inclined not to care about a price increase after Uber raises their commission rates


----------

